# Velcro Dog my #%*



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok so one of the reasons I chose a V was because I was going to get "this velcro dog that was always at my side" Clyde is now 7 months old and when we are confined in the house he is by my side but the minute we set foot out the door, he could care less about me or staying by me. When we go to the dog park he is often times on the other side of the park and leaving me in the dust. I see other dogs that sort of stick by there owners even if another dog goes zipping past them. Is this an age thing? As he matures will he care less about them and want to stay close to me or is Clyde not typical?


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

lol, thats sounds about right, Peanut is 6 months but is never too far away and does follow along in the bushes !!


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Ziva is 6 months old now and usually in the house she is either touching me or within a few feet of me... even accompanying me to the bathroom, laying on the sofa next to me and uhhh well she sleeps with us as well.

This morning I took her to a large off leash dog park and she will run check out the dogs... if there are a large number of big barking body slamming annoying dogs there she will come sit in my lap and watch them, not missing a trick... if I'm roaming around the dog park area she will run and play but always checks in with me, running up to look me in the eye and then run off again... even if things are a bit slower at the park and she is playing one on one with a dog she will look up to make sure she knows where I am or run back for a moment to check in and then take off again.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok, I guess he is normal. He also runs off and checks in occasionally. I just wonder if he will ever stop running off and just sort of hang out by good old mom.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian is the same way.
He sticks to us like glue in the house but get him outside it's like he's been freed from years of captivity ;D In the dogpark he will run by us to check in otherwise he is either tormenting other dogs and working on his spriniting techniques or too busy getting bod slammed by the big boys... on day he will learn.
If we are off leash in a forest he will keep his distance and listen to me and look out for me if he gets too far.

I would hope he will get better at sticking close by when he is older, right now he is just in a rebellious stage I guess.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Reading your posts made me smile. Snickers appears to be a normal V accdording to your experiences. He loves being by us at home, but out off leash he is running free and HAPPY!!! He will go out of his way to say, "hello" to another dog and will run back when he remembers that he's with us. When another dog is around-recall is out the door. That is something I wish he would do immediately. BUT, thankfully, he gets along well with other dogs and their owners.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Dog Lover and Crazy Kian.

You guys make me smile. You both have amazing dogs from reading your posts, and when they get a little older you're both going to have something pretty special. Wait for it, you have some very nice dogs. I would love to see both of your dogs on birds. I bet they'd be on fire. Both of your dogs are learning right now, and once they get it sorted out, and come into their own, watch out.

As for the "Velcro"part......Well Vizsla's are high powered hunting dogs. They may not run for the horizon like an english pointer, or setter, but they are supposed to seek out game according to instinct. They're born to run.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

I am thrilled to hear that Kian, Snickers, Peanut and Ziva are all behaving the same way but I think all of our dogs are the same age (under 1 y/o) Thanks for the support guys!
I would love to hear from someone who has like a 4, 5, 6... y/o Vizsla. Does this behavior continue or as they get older will they grow out of this? I did see a V at the dog park once who stuck by her owner but she was like 5 years old. Was that training on the owners part or do they just grow up? It seems that a lot of the members have young dogs like myself which gives me hope. Maybe in time I will not feel like I need so much advice? That is one negative about this forum. I am always curious how old eveyones V's are. ahve a good day!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

When Kian was much younger and I took him off leash for the first time we met a gentleman who had a female V, she was either 5 or 7 years old. Well, she was glued to him and so calm... until Kian started egging her on ;Dand then she started to play with him.
Actually, now that I think back, I believe she put him in his place a few times, kept knocking him down and pinning him. 

Hope that gives you and idea.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

How old is Kian now?


----------



## Jacobite (Nov 8, 2008)

Our Bruce is 3 and will still take off to check out what is going on .A few weeks ago in the dark of a morning we came upon 3 deer.He saw them before I did and at least had the good grace to look at me,and I swear he laughed at me , and think about it for a nano second when I said "NO BRUCE" before he took off .Thankfully they got away and he didn't venture to far .
His sister is better she is 2 and she will hang about letting other dogs come to her.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

doglover said:


> How old is Kian now?


Turns 10 months in two days.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks Jacobite. That other dog I referred to earlier was also a female. She would also let other dogs come to her and almost had an arrogance about her.... like "I am way to good to bother with you" I was sort of hoping Clyde would grow up and be sort of arrogant. Then I do not have to worry about what he is getting him self into when I cannot see him. I wonder if it is a female vs male thing. I suppose I will have to give it time and just see how he turns out. Thanks Again!


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

i think its a 50/50% chance that they'll either want to be around you 24/7, or they will want to just hang out around the house and see you every once in a while, Lili is my right hand man ....girl, she loves to be around me, we're close with personalities and some sort of bond, Tobi is a dog, plain and simple, dog just want to sit, eat, run, bark at nothing, and sleep, he loves us but he also likes to tend to himself, i respect that, he's not really a vizsla(he is bu not in the personality department) he's just ...a dog 





Dog spelled backwards is God


----------



## Jacobite (Nov 8, 2008)

Our 2 are certainly like velcro in the house .Just thinking more about it though .At night Cally will be the one who will go wandering when we are out .They both have flashing lights so I can still see them but she'll be the one who will who will go the furthest away while Bruce stays closer .In fact he often goes and gets her to chase him and then runs back to me with her.So the roles are a wee bit reversed at night .
A long number of years ago we had a very very big rescued Rottie .And being out with him when I told him to get close it was more like super glue rather than velcro.He would trip us up as he would stand on our feet he was that close.


----------



## Reddog6 (Jan 22, 2010)

My vizsla Chase is 6 and while he loves his humans when he is inside, once he is free he is very independent. In the summer he comes out on the boat with my husband and I. As soon as we pull the boat up to a beach he is diving off the front chasing after the birds. Every 15min or so he will run by us at warp speed and kind of look up as if to say..."Your still here, oh good, be back in 15."and then he takes off again. This will go on alllll day. He's always checking in to make sure everything is ok but he loves the wind in his ears.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

so true. i always say tha V's are either going 100 mph or laying on the couch ... no inbetween. same with people. either they are attached at the hip or running wild and free. the great thing is that you can always count on them to be curled up next to you on the couch at night in front of the tv.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

See that is why I think Clyde has ADHD of Vizslas or something. He CANNOT lay next to you and rest. He just fidgets. ON the couch, off the couch, browsing through the kitchen, etc. Only time he lays down is when he is kenneled. Maybe something id wrong with him? I have heard that V's can be neurotic, maybe I should have him checked out. I have always heard that they are high energy and follow you everywhere so I thought this was normal but there are alot of people on this forum who say that with exercise their V's are couch potatoes. Clyde can spend 2 hours running at the off leash dog park, comes home and never even lays down! CRAZY. ps he is 7 months. What do you think?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I think that's normal ;D
One day he'll settle, might be in a year, might be in 5 :


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Doglover

Gunnr runs all day long when the weather isn't too cold. She will stay outside indefinitely if you let her. I'm talking out a 6am and runs till dark, everyday. She does "drivebys" on the house to come in for water and sometimes food. I'm actually having trouble keeping weight on her right now, and may try feeding her outside. 
She doesn't stop moving. She isn't a couch potato at all. When she finally crashes at about 9pm, she is out like a lite, and will sometimes put herself away.
Tika on the other hand will hang out with you all day long, and meet you at your pace, until you turn her loose in the forest. Then she's all dog.

Dogs have their own personalities, just like people. Some people can never sit still either, like uhm.......... me  I like the dogs with a lot of go.


----------



## Reddog6 (Jan 22, 2010)

I think that's normal as well. It took Chase 2 yrs to get to the point where he would even breath heavy after hours of exercise and a full week at the beach to even come close to wanting to sleep in. At 6 we now have to pull him out from under the covers after a hard day but once he's up there is no stopping him.


----------

